# Ioline Crystal Press



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anybody have this machine ? I already wrote them several emails but didn´t get any answers...
Is there a video on how the machine works ? e.g. on youtube ? I´ve been searching but couldn´t find anything...
I am from Germany so it is a little bit hard to visit them and see the machine .... any help would be appreciated !!


----------



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

I looked into it after I googled it. The cost is good but it is slow. My designs use an average of 500-600 stones and with the ioline I could only do like 4-6 in an hour.


----------

